# Homemade Creations >  I turn Fridge Compressor into Working Engine

## Let'sLearnSomething

Good day guys  :Smile:  
I know you are wondering that why i turn this compressor into engine is because i want to explore my knowledge into something different that i never tried before.

----------

5324352343 (Jun 1, 2020),

baja (Oct 20, 2019),

EnginePaul (Oct 18, 2019),

Frank S (Oct 19, 2019),

greyhoundollie (Oct 19, 2019),

Jon (Oct 19, 2019),

jonlegrand1 (Oct 19, 2019),

Scotty12 (Oct 19, 2019),

Sleykin (Oct 17, 2019)

----------


## greyhoundollie

"i want to explore my knowledge into something different that i never tried before" 

Thank you for showing you converting your compressor to an engine. I think in the USA we had many people in years gone by who thought about doing things like this and just like you they did them!

Now today I think there are entire generations of people who don't really "think" anymore. 

Thanks!

----------


## Frank S

A good demonstration and well detailed build. And like has already been stated here in the USA we have almost entire generations of people who cannot think for themselves or those who can only think along the lines of having ultra high technology at their beckon call.
I know you did this only as a means of demonstrating how this can be accomplished and used acrylic for visual as well. However you could have just as easily made all of the acrylic parts out of metal to make a long lasting engine to preform work had that been your intent.
Thanks

----------

greyhoundollie (Oct 20, 2019)

----------


## Let'sLearnSomething

thank you bro  :Smile:

----------


## oi789

> Good day guys  
> I know you are wondering that why i turn this compressor into engine is because i want to explore my knowledge into something different that i never tried before.



Mount pickup coil on slots to move up and down to fine tune ignition. Make a needle valve that screws in and out of fuel jet to fine tune fuel supply.  :Smile:

----------

